# UN Troops "Requested" in Chicago



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another lefty success story....



> Cook County Commissioner Requests UN Peacekeeping Forces to Chicago - 652 Homicides So Far This Year (Video)





> Cook County Commissioner Richard Boykin has requested UN Peacekeeping Forces to the City of Chicago to cut down on violence in the Windy City.
> 
> Boykin says peacekeeping forces are needed to fight the "quiet genocide" in the streets of Chicago.


Cook County Commissioner Requests UN Peacekeeping Forces to Chicago - 652 Homicides So Far This Year (Video)


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Is this guy actually that crazy? I guess he is a cook county politician, so we already have that answer.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Foreign troops on American soil, that could be interpreted as an invasion......


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Another lefty success story....
> 
> Cook County Commissioner Requests UN Peacekeeping Forces to Chicago - 652 Homicides So Far This Year (Video)


I am thinking the only thing Chicago has to do is pass some more "common sense" gun laws...that ought to fix the problem right? Then we can all stand around holding hands and sing Kum By Ya together and everything will be just peachy, right?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The homies are going to shoot at the and reverse.

Blue hats won't care about our constitutional rights.

This would be interesting, if the feds allow them on the ground here.

I know what I would do.:vs_peace:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Them purtee blue helmets, . . . make fine targets for the new-bees to gang warfare to get accustomed to popping.

Hmm, . . . come to think of it, . . . reckon they'd go "thunk" if they are hit??

Stinkin' democrats.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I watched part of his interview. He wants U.N. Peace Keepers to come in and at least train the cops how to deal with the violence. Because he believes the UN troops will come from 3rd world countries. 
He fails to realize Miranda Laws don't exist in the countries he wants to ask for help. He doesn't realize the conditions of the jails in these countries he wants to ask for help.
He isn't thinking about what will happen when gangs shoot at these UN troops and they respond with overwerlming force. 
My first thought is that we don't want UN troops on U.S. soil. Then I start thinking about what will happen. Let troops from South Africa come in and restore order in Chicago. The gangs won't last very long.
Always be careful what you wish for.

Of course the UN could also send in white troops from a Northern Country. Or Asians from Japan or Korea.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Stupid political stunt!

The violence in Chicago and all the major cities really has a very easy fix. #1 Let the police do their jobs. #2 Get Judges that enforce the law when the police do their jobs. #3 build more prisons/jails to accommodate those that break the law. #4 have an adequate supply of lethal injection drugs on hand for those that actually get convicted of murdering people.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Preferably non White Troops from some Turd World Country ( Because allowing European Troops to regain control of the City would be Racis )


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Stupid political stunt!
> 
> The violence in Chicago and all the major cities really has a very easy fix. #1 Let the police do their jobs. #2 Get Judges that enforce the law when the police do their jobs. #3 build more prisons/jails to accommodate those that break the law. #4 have an adequate supply of lethal injection drugs on hand for those that actually get convicted of murdering people.


Don't forget the Democrat prosecutors who drop most of the charges.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The best solution .... just go ahead and nuke the dumbass traitors to my beloved constitution.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> The best solution .... just go ahead and nuke the dumbass traitors to my beloved constitution.


Well, if you put it that way you would need to add a number of cities: Baltimore, NYC, Boston, LA, SF just to name a few.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The best thing to do in Chicago is dump a few truckloads of guns and ammo on the streets once a week. They will snuff each other out, problem solved.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not recognize the UN troops authority on US soil . It will be a big mistake if one of them so much as approaches me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great. Instead of working with Trump or adopting true moral or capitalists solutions, Democrats would rather turn Chicago into Mogadishu.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I can't imagine a better target than a powder blue Helmet!


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

In all seriousness is that even legal to do?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

ghostman said:


> In all seriousness is that even legal to do?


no.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ghostman said:


> In all seriousness is that even legal to do?


 And not being legal would stop Rob how ?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The order to seize all guns would precede any occupation by those bastard of targets.

I really don't want to think what I would plan to counter an invasion of enemy troops., that is what they are, nothing less. 

It is a well known fact that they rape and kill women who fall under their purview, want that for you wife, sister or daughter?

If they show up here, NONE should ever be allowed to leave, fodder for an incinerator.

One of your first objectives should be to get any weapons they carry, especially the RPG and B40's.

Leave none alive and if possible dispose of the bodies, so they can't be found.

Ambush patrols of 3-5 men, taking out the RTO first then the OIC.

Once you get their squad automatics and learn how to use them, use them to hit squads of about 10-12 men.

Leave none alive, use a bayonet on any initial survivors.

Take everything of value, give the crew served to our ex infantry men to deploy.

Remove any night vision, ammunition and weapons from any APC if possible, get the 23MM cannon and ammo.

Then burn the hull, If opportune, set up an ambush for any who would come to investigate,

Pour gas and Diesel down engine grates, light for an M kill at the min. 

you will need at least a platoon with anti armor teams on both flanks, they will be reinforced..

If there are any mortars that you can't take destroy the T&E, panoramic sight , quadrant, if available,

a thermite down the tube, if too small place along top side where bipod goes, cover with dirt or sand and pull pin.

My fantasy for the day.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Another brilliant idea form the wacko left.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I would love to see the streets light up with tracers. Just in time for X-mas.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> The order to seize all guns would precede any occupation by those bastard of targets.
> 
> I really don't want to think what I would plan to counter an invasion of enemy troops., that is what they are, nothing less.
> 
> ...


Please don't destroy all the armor.....

I have a few memories of my own to relive.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Enough wire tangled up in a 113's tracks will stop it. UN troops are not well trained or skilled. For the most part they will runaway. If they are inside all buttoned up, they have a lot of blind spots. Wheeled vehicles can be stopped .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Rham's boys would be out to protect them, traitorous bastard.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Rham's boys would be out to protect them, traitorous bastard.


 This might well be a time that people like me would be fighting side by side with BLM. No way on earth LE can even slow the fighting down. Would National guard troops act against the people over UN troops . It just might well go the other direction.
Calling for foreign troops in your city should be grounds for arrest and charges of treason. Urban warfare, hit and run , hit and run ...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Foreign troops on American soil, that could be interpreted as an invasion......


I would view it as such...


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If Obama was POTUS they would greenlight NG coming in .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Boykin doesn't have the authority to invite U.N. troops into the U.S. The mayor, for that matter, doesn't have that authority.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Boykin doesn't have the authority to invite U.N. troops into the U.S. The mayor, for that matter, doesn't have that authority.


Well that only applies to conservatives. If you're a democrat the rules don't apply to you.


----------

